
How can I get my DeLorean to 88 miles per hour without a train? - chris_wot
http://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/28211/how-can-i-get-my-delorean-to-88-miles-per-hour-without-a-train
======
mrfusion
I never understood why they couldn't just drop it from 100ft?

Maybe into a body of water or put lots of padding to cushion the landing.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
...or a parachute when you arrive.

------
JoeAltmaier
My favorite: just change your frame of reference.

